# Crear robot con camara web manejado por wifi



## kikorex (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer mensaje en el sitio. Les comento hace unos dias vi este video:  



 Se trata de un robot que posee una camara web y es controlado por wifi desde una pc. Yo poseo los conocimientos de programacion, quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar en el lado de la robotica, por ejemplo que debo comprar, que hay que hacer, o si hay un tutorial de como hacer este tipo de robot. Espero sus respuestas! Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 13, 2011)

Lo más sencillo es hacerlo con una netbook o usar un router hackeado, pero necesitas una camara IP.


----------



## mauu (Mar 13, 2011)

Espectacular el robot, encima prendelos electrodomesticos, genial.
Mis consejos: create una cuenta en youtube y mandale un mens privado al chabon este, no te preocupes es argentino y preguntale todo a el.

Hacer esto debe costar unos cuantos meses y muuucha paciencia, aahh y cuando te mande los circuitos y la info hace la gamba y subila aca.Gracias.

Suerte !!


----------



## kikorex (Mar 14, 2011)

Ahi le mande un MP. Si la camara la tendria que comprar, pasa que no se como crear el robot para poder manejarlo por wifi, ya que de electronica no se nada, solo se programacion. Si alguien me puede dar una mano seria genial!


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi kikorex,
La imagen la vas a recibir por wifi,
y como tienes pensado transmitir los comandos 
para controlar los movimientos del robot?
wifi,RF,bluetooth?


----------



## kikorex (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola si lo que yo tengo pensado es que los movimientos los controle mediante un programa que cree en la PC y se envie via WiFi. Estaria necesitando ayuda en el lado de la electronica, para crear los movimientos del robot y que materiales necesitaria...

Gracias por responder


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, queria  estar segura de haberte entendido
entonces tendrias dos modulos wifi en el robot 
uno para la camara y otro para los motores?


----------



## kikorex (Mar 14, 2011)

claro. Eso si como dije antes estoy necesitando ayuda del lado de la electronica


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

Si es como lo mencionas igual no ocupas algo muy complejo en la parte electronica,
es link es  de un modulo wifi, que cuenta con varias salidas digitales que puedes 
usar para controlar los movimientos.
http://www.lantronix.com/device-networking/embedded-device-servers/wiport-evaluation-kit.html
la otra alternativa es conseguir una camara que controle motores
y usas esa misma señal para mover el robot, este link lo subio otro forista
http://maquinasquepiensan.com/?p=204
circuitos de motores de pasos y servomotores hay muchos en el foro.
Te puedo ayudar con el esquematico si lo deseas.
lo primero seria ir definiendo exactamente que acciones 
quiere que realice tu robot...
al final es cuestion de costos y gustos.


----------



## kikorex (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola, si me seria de mucha ayuda si me podrias ayudar con el esquematico. ¿quieres que hablemos por msn?

EDITO: Ese otro robot tambien lo vi en un video y esta genial tambien. Cualquiera de los dos me gustaria hacer.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

me parece mejor aqui en el foro, asi mas foristas pueden aportar a tu proyecto.


----------



## kikorex (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok, bueno mira las acciones que quiero serian las siguientes.
1) Que el robot se mueva hacia arriba - abajo - izquierda - derecha. (Los movimientos los tengo que hacer desde la PC. Asi que necesitaria que me explicaran como hacer este paso.)
2) Luego la camara inalambrica tiene que ir colocada en el robot y las imagenes sean transmitidas via wifi hacia mi pc. (creo que la camara debe venir con un CD para la instalacion, yo luego tomaria las imagenes del programa de la camara y las agregaria a mi programa. Desde mi programa moveria al robot y veria las imagenes en vivo)

Gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi kikorex
lo que yo haria, si no quiero utilizar un microcontrolador en el robot
es utilizar las GPIO(11) del modulo Wifi de Lantronix, para controlar los motores,
necesitas dos motores de pasos, uno para la tracción y otro para la dirección,
el circuito de cada motor sería controlado por dos lineas de control,
una para enable y otra para la dirección de giro. 
La velocidad de giro la ajusta por hardware.

Te conectarias al modulo wifi por TCP/IP igual que con la camara
para controlar el status de cada linea de control.

de Lantronix yo tengo un kit que utilice para otra aplicacion.
pero xisten modulos wifi de otros fabricantes como redpine
solo busca uno que tenga GPIO disponibles

Te recomiendo que empiezas armando un circuito de control de motor de pasos
revisa los diagramas que hay en el foro y investiga cuales componentes
puede conseguir mas facilmente. Asi podrás darte cuenta de que comandos
tienes que enviar al robot para controlar sus movimientos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2011)

Podés usar una netbook o notebook arriba del robot? porque con eso no necesitás practicamente nada más.
Podés usar la cámara de la notebook y adicionarle una o mas camaras usb y con un adaptador usb a serie/paralelo podes manejar facilmente varios motores, luces, una bocina... lo que quieras.


----------



## kikorex (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola, voy a buscar en el foro los diagramas, voy a ver que tal me va en esto.
Fernandoae, si esta buena la idea de la notebook, pero lo que yo quisiera es que sea un robot pequeño y poder lograrlo con la camara inalambrica, moviendo todo desde la pc.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 15, 2011)

hi kikorex,
la idea es empezar con los circuitos de los motores,
ya que es la parte que no cambiarías;
despues puedas decidir si te conviene utilizar un netbook, 
un modulo wifi o un microcontrolador por rf.


----------



## kikorex (Mar 15, 2011)

Unikifriend, gracias otra vez por ayudarme.
Estube buscando los circuitos, pero no los encontre... Busque con el buscador y nada mas me salia preguntas de personas sobre el tema de los circuitos de motores.

Saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 15, 2011)

Necesitas buscar mas, 
por que al final tienes que seleccionar el que te sea mas sencillo de ensamblar
y mas adecuado para el proyecto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-simple-control-motores-paso-paso-3437/


----------



## kikorex (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, voy a ver eso, espero pueda lograr algo porque me la veo dificil.
Gracias


----------



## kullo (Mar 15, 2011)

hi kikorex:
Cuando tengas un rato de aburrimiento entra acá www.todopic.com.ar en él hallaras muchos circuitos, proyectos, diagramas y un largo etc... sobre robótica...
Ánimo y no te asustes lo difícil es empezar y tú ya has dado el  primer paso, osea querer hacerlo.......


----------



## kikorex (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, luego la veo gracias por el aporte!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2011)

A ver? si la idea es hacer las cosas sencillas porque el compañero no tiene muchos conocimientos por què recomiendan motores paso a paso y microcontroladores?  con motores DC con reducción es mas sencillo el control. Estudiá un poco el tema de los puentes H o más sencillo todavia, relés.
El asunto de la cámara podés solucionarlo utilizando esas inalambricas que transmiten al tv, para verlo en la pc podes usar una placa digitalizadora... y para el control remoto un modulo rf y los integrados HT12, con eso ya tenes cuatro canales...
Hay muchas alternativas para lograrlo. Vos dirás que te gusta más


----------



## kikorex (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola gracias por ayudarme en este tema. Estube hablando con el creador del robot y me comento que la camara es una camara web pero que el "truco" esta en el software, algo que ha modificado para poder usarla como una inalambrica.
Voy a ver eso que me dices fernandoae. 
Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2011)

No se cual serà el truco pero me parece que no hay ninguno... si tiene una notebook arriba del robot no hay ningun secreto  incluso me parece que el video es de otra persona y el le puso el audio... veremos...


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi kikorex,
si usas una netbook puedes tomar control de ella 
con el escritorio remoto de windows o VNC desde otra computadora,
así verias lo que ve la camara web.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2011)

Si, es una alternativa más,  aunque tampoco seria dificil usando Visual Basic y sockets  todo depende de los conocimientos de uno, de la imaginación y del bolsillo...


----------



## mauu (Mar 20, 2011)

Kikorex te recomiendo que le pidas al creador los circuitos y todo lo demas (explicale que queres hacer el robot como hobbie) y ya que sabes poco de electronica te limitas a hacer el circuito sin modificarlo ni arreglarlo.


----------



## kikorex (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola, si ya hable con el pero no me puede pasar los circuitos porque me dijo que estan patentados y por un tema de seguridad... :/


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 20, 2011)

Se me hace que el flaco copió los circuitos o le robó el robot a alguien  no se por què, seguridad de què????


----------



## mauu (Mar 21, 2011)

jajaaj si puede ser...
mmh compliado ahora, tenes q saber bastante de electronica para poder hacer esto, buscate algun amigo q sepa mucho y que te ayude a armarlo, sino no lo vas a poder hacer. Te diria que lo dejes sinó.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 21, 2011)

Para hacer un robot medio basico no hacen falta tantos conocimientos... con un adaptador usb a paralelo o serie y un par de componentes mas...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-simple-platform-and-give-mobility-to-your-c/
http://www.instructables.com/id/USB-Robot/


----------



## krusioluis (Jun 20, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Necesitas buscar mas,
> por que al final tienes que seleccionar el que te sea mas sencillo de ensamblar
> y mas adecuado para el proyecto.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-simple-control-motores-paso-paso-3437/



Hola sorry por incomodar es que la verdad es que recurro a varias personas para que me ayuden en un tema el cual esta relacionado con un curso que estoy llevando estudio ingenieria electronica y estoy en 9no ciclo,mi grupo quiere hacer como proyecto un robot autonomo asi como los que tienen camara inalambrica para el video y controlar tanto el robot como la camara con la pc y con un mando, estamos pensando usar wifi pero ese tema es ajeno a nosotros, no se si pudieras ayudarme te lo agradeceria mucho es que como el proyecto que queremos hacer es un poco complicado y toma su tiempo pero la verdad que quisiera saber si esta bien la propuesta del proyecto o deberia modificar algunas cosas y como empiezo por donde seria recomendable avanzar, espero tu respuesta urgentemente por favor, gracias de antemano, bye


----------



## Unikfriend (Jun 21, 2011)

krusioluis dijo:


> Hola sorry por incomodar es que la verdad es que recurro a varias personas para que me ayuden en un tema el cual esta relacionado con un curso que estoy llevando estudio ingenieria electronica y estoy en 9no ciclo,mi grupo quiere hacer como proyecto un robot autonomo asi como los que tienen camara inalambrica para el video y controlar tanto el robot como la camara con la pc y con un mando, estamos pensando usar wifi pero ese tema es ajeno a nosotros, no se si pudieras ayudarme te lo agradeceria mucho es que como el proyecto que queremos hacer es un poco complicado y toma su tiempo pero la verdad que quisiera saber si esta bien la propuesta del proyecto o deberia modificar algunas cosas y como empiezo por donde seria recomendable avanzar, espero tu respuesta urgentemente por favor, gracias de antemano, bye


 
Hi Krusioluis,Con gusto te ayudo en lo que pueda.En que tienen experiencia y que proyectos han realizado?Ya han seleccionado algun componente?[/size]


----------



## krusioluis (Jun 21, 2011)

unikfriend dijo:


> hi krusioluis,
con gusto te ayudo en lo que pueda.en que tienen experiencia y que proyectos han realizado?ya han seleccionado algun componente?



bueno la verdad que es la primera vez que vamos a realizar un proyecto asi, normalmente solo era cosillas en protoboard, pero ahora es algo que requiere de conociemientos mas avanzados para poderlo realizar,este seria el primer proyecto que realizamos, no seleccionamos componentes todavia, como veras en grupo siempre hay 1 o 2 que trabajan y los demas solo miran, por eso necesito urgente ayuda para poder realizarlo te agradeceria mucho si me ayudaras con mi tema ten en cuenta que estamos desde cero por asi decirlo ya que necesitamos hacer un robot controlado por wifi ya sea por computador o con un mando,pensamos hacerlo de tres o cuatro ruedas, que tenga una camara inalambrica con la cual podamos ver en la computadora lo que el robot ve, y ademas de controlar el robot tambien queremos controlar la camara, por eso tenemos que ver la parte mecanica, electronica,transmision por wifi, programacion, etc 

que me aconsejarias, y por donde debemos empezar, agradeceria tu apoyo.


----------



## Unikfriend (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Krusioluis,
Pues tienes que ir buscando los componentes, sino va hacer muy dificil poderte ayudar.
El problema con las camaras wifi es que son un poco caras y no todas tiene puerto de
salida, por lo que necesariamente ocupas un control remoto RF adicional.
Los motores de paso son mas faciles de conseguir.


----------



## krusioluis (Jun 22, 2011)

que tal unikfriend la verdad que estaba viendo los componentes y me tope que hay camaras inalambricas y camaras wifi, cual es la diferencia de ambas?? una es el precio claro la inalambrica esta algo de 180 y la wifi algo de 350, pero la pregunta es cual es la mas conveniente para mi proyecto no se si me podrias ayudar con eso, te lo agradeceria mucho,espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Unikfriend (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Krusioluis,
Bueno cuando se menciona que la camara es wifi trantan de decir
que la transmision de datos cumple con el estandar 802.11b/g/n en 2.4GHz.
tu puedes ver la imagen en una PC que este dentro de la misma red que la camara.
Mientras que las camaras que no mencionan eso, normalmente transmite en UHF,
y tu ocuparias ver la imagen en un televisor que pueda recibir esa señal.
Pues yo diria que utilizaras la camara mas economica asi solo la enciendes y ya esta
no hay que usar PC ni configurar nada, de cualquier forma el control del robot 
va hacer con otro circuito. 

Ya has hecho algun circuito de transmision y recepcion de datos?


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 22, 2011)

viste algo de esto es por wi fi googlea:: ar drone android


----------



## krusioluis (Jun 24, 2011)

1ro gracias por lo de ar drone android, pero ese es manejado por celular aunque no esta mal la idea pero realizar esa comunicacion y ese aplicativo para celular para mi parecer nos haria demorar mas de lo que queremos hacer realmente, igual gracias por el dato.

2do sobre la camara inalambrica si encontre una que cumple con lo que necesitamos, pero la verdad que no e hecho ningun circuito de recepcion y transmision de datos, espero tu ayuda gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 24, 2011)

@krusioluis yo te puedo dar una mano en lo que necesites, pero te hago dos preguntas... 
La imagen de la camara la queres ver en la pc o en un tv?
El control remoto como la vas a implementar? si podes poner una notebook/netbook arriba del robot las cosas se simplifican mucho, y es mas economico el tema de la camara, de mas esta decir que el alcance es mucho mayor.
Mi idea: si pones una pc arriba del robot podes usar una camara USB que es mas economica que las inalambricas y MUCHO mas economica que una wifi. Incluso mas de una camara si tenes puertos usb libres. Eso en cuanto a video.
Respecto al control remoto, podes implementarlo con algun modulo rf y los integrados ht12, o bien por wifi que es mas sencillo ya que no tenes que hacer circuitos para transmitir datos...
Para poder manejar el robot tenes muchas alternativas, desde usar un adaptador usb a paralelo o serie, que te permite manejar todo lo que quieras.. o incluso si nb tiene leds de BLOQ MAYUS y BLOQ NUM meter dos fotodiodos y con eso maejar dos motores.
Ahora contame cuales son tus ideas y lo que tenés asi te ayudo  pero ya te digo, con una nb es mas facil todo, desde el tema video hasta el control remoto.

Y ni te cuento si usas placas wifi de alta potencia... mas de 800mts de alcance!


----------



## Unikfriend (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Krusioluis,
pues necesito saber que tanto sabes de electronica y que te va a calificar tu profesor.
para saber que sugerirte. Se mas especifico en cuanto a los componentes que tengas seleccionado
por ejemplo la camara, el alcance de tranmision, el protocolo utilizado, el voltaje y corriente
de alimentación.
Lo mas sencillo que se me ocurre es quitarle el circuito a un carrito de juguete, quizas cambiar los motores por uno mas grande y montar una camara UHF encima para ver la imagen en un televisor. 
Pero depende de que te van a calificar, que te interesa aprender y que tanto tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo deseas invertir en tu proyecto.


----------



## krusioluis (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola a todos lo que me respondieron,el motivo por el cual no escribia seguido era porque mi grupo estaba indeciso para realizar el proyecto y paso lo que tuvo que pasar cada quien todo su camino,ahora lo unico que me quedo por hacer era decirle al profesor que yo realizaria un proyecto el cual lo podria tomar como tesis tambien,y me gustaria realizar un proyecto que combine la parte biomedica con la electronica, esa idea la tenia fija mucho tiempo atras solo que como era grupal el proyecto me tuve que conformar con lo del robot pero ahora que no tengo grupo y quiero hacer un proyecto solo, el tema que me parecio interesante fue el de realizar un modulo inalambrico para adquisicion  y procesamiento de seÑales fisiologicas, disculpen las molestias ocasionadas anteriormente y gracias por tomarse tiempo en ayudarme, y si saben algo sobre el tema del proyecto que plantee espero su ayuda y haber si le puedo modificar algo o agragarle nuevas cosas, gracias.

A y sobre unikfriend de electronica si se lo necesario pero la parte de potencia no mucho programacion en mplab (entre basico e intermedio), programas como matlab,simulink,solidworks,proteus,circuitmaker,altera,matlab(entre basico e intermedio tmb)


espero me ayuden gracias.


----------



## colvix (Jun 9, 2012)

buenas ... se que hace mucho que no se habla de este tema , pero ando super interesado de hacer el proyecto , quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes continua activo e interesado en hacer el proyecto para que me ayuden ... 
por el momento se algo de electronica y de programacion de pic y por eso no es tanto problema para el armado del robot lo que se me dificulta o donde necesito apoyo es en entender como funcionaria la tarjeta wifi para comunicarse o la conexion que tendria para controlar los circuitos ... para poder hacer la coneciones para controlarlo por medio de la pc y en un futuro controlarlo via internet  ...

quien podria ayudarme ? y gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 9, 2012)

Lo mas facil es hacerlo con una netbook encima, de ahi usas un controlador para motores por usb y la camara integrada, si queres manejarlo a mas de 500 metros le pones un modem usb y tenes alcance ilimitado, no es dificil.


----------



## colvix (Jun 10, 2012)

entiendo ... pero no quiero poner una notebook en el robot... quiero evitar el riesgo de que alguien lo pate o lo golpe o que mi perro termine con la notebook ... sin embargo si fuese con un router creeo que seria mas factible ... es decir quisiera hacerlo con un router ya que de paso tengo 2 que no ando usando uno es Netgear y otro linksys(el linksys actualmente lo tengo extraviado pero estoy seguro que lo tengo en la casa ) ...  pero no descarto la idea de poder controlar por USB ya que suena interesante , pero lo dejaria para otro momento... por ahora prefiero por router 

ahora como deberia de hacerlo ? como le implemento el router al circuito para poder controlarlo ? esa es mi duda ya que por el puente H y cualquier otro circuito no tengo problemas en hacerlo... mi problema es la comunicacion entre "pc y router" y entre "router y motores"


----------



## sdel (Jun 26, 2012)

colvix dijo:


> entiendo ... pero no quiero poner una notebook en el robot... quiero evitar el riesgo de que alguien lo pate o lo golpe o que mi perro termine con la notebook ... sin embargo si fuese con un router creeo que seria mas factible ... es decir quisiera hacerlo con un router ya que de paso tengo 2 que no ando usando uno es Netgear y otro linksys(el linksys actualmente lo tengo extraviado pero estoy seguro que lo tengo en la casa ) ...  pero no descarto la idea de poder controlar por USB ya que suena interesante , pero lo dejaria para otro momento... por ahora prefiero por router
> 
> ahora como deberia de hacerlo ? como le implemento el router al circuito para poder controlarlo ? esa es mi duda ya que por el puente H y cualquier otro circuito no tengo problemas en hacerlo... mi problema es la comunicacion entre "pc y router" y entre "router y motores"



Hola, yo estoy por arrancar con este proyecto del robot por wifi, estoy esperando rendir unas materias en la facultad asi me libero un poco y le puedo dedicar el tiempo necesario.

Mi idea es montar un webserver con pic, usando un modulo wifi, el webserver con el pic recibe los datos e interpreta para mover la carrocería. La carroceria va ser exactamente esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

La plaquita con el webserver se añadiría y reemplazaría los módulos de radio.

Para el webserver voy a usar esta placa para las pruebas:

http://www.mcelectronics.com.ar/wifi/mce_wifi_usuario.pdf

Espero que sirva, saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 26, 2012)

> Mi idea es montar un webserver con pic, usando un modulo wifi, el  webserver con el pic recibe los datos e interpreta para mover la  carrocería.


Eso seria otra posibilidad... yo propuse lo de la netbook porque es mas facil para los principiantes... ademas los modulos wifi son medio dificiles de conseguir, por lo menos aca en Neuquen  
Usando una net ya tenes solucionado lo de video, con un pic con usb ya tenes para manejar los motores, luces, etc... y si le pones un modem 3G tenes alcance ilimitado (en mi opinion es la principal ventaja) 
Hay muchas posibilidades, hay que ver cual elegir en base a los conocimientos y el presupuesto de cada uno.


----------



## Oscar Rodrigo (Dic 2, 2012)

hola a todos, yo quiero hacer algo similar, no se si me pudieran ayudar, he conseguido un modulo WIFI y un pic o algun microcontrolador similar, lo que no estoy seguro es puedo mandar las imagenes ya que se tienen que ver en la pc, y para la parte de los motores pensaba usar de CD y  meter tambien PWM, con unos puente H como L298, para moters un poco mas grandes, algunas ides de como puedo mandar las señales de video y control???


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2012)

Buenas, con el modulo que consguiste solo vas a poder enviar datos, no audio y video...
Para enviar video tenes algunas opciones como ser una camara ip conectada a un router, un camara con wifi incorporado, o una camara con rf (economica)..
Igual, lo mas sencillo es colocar una notebook o netbook en el robot, con eso solucionas casi todo, tenes conectividad por wifi, le podes colocar un modem 3G y tener alcance ilimitado, conectarle una o varias camaras adicionales,enviar y recibir audio, poner un gps para saber la ubicacion, etc

Despues tendrias que ver como controlar tus motores, depende de tus conocimientos... se puede hacer por usb con un pic18f2550, ahi tendrias entradas y salidas digitales, entradas analogicas, salidas pwm para los motores. Lo que te permitiria incorporar luces, sensores de temperatura, iluminacion, distancia, etc.


----------



## Finskey (Dic 2, 2012)

En lo que es la comunicación o el manejo se puede hacer con un  TWS - RWS 433 Y  un HT12E/D es muy fácil !


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2012)

http://electgpl.blogspot.com.ar/search/label/Control Remoto Multiproposito

Igual no tiene mas de 200 metros de alcance


----------



## Finskey (Dic 2, 2012)

Si lose solo fue una idea mas economica para un rendimiento inferior XD   alguien hoy dia esta hacinedo este proyecto?


----------



## sdel (Dic 5, 2012)

Finskey dijo:


> Si lose solo fue una idea mas economica para un rendimiento inferior XD   alguien hoy dia esta hacinedo este proyecto?



Yo habia empezado algo pero lo deje por el momento, basicamente monte un servidor web y por medio de comandos podia controlar un modulo fm como el que citaron mas arriba, para la camara tenia pensado usar una camara ip pero por los costos de la camara por ahora lo deje...

con esta plaquita podes empezar con algo:

http://issuu.com/mcelectronics/docs/mce_microstick_eth_esp


----------



## Finskey (Dic 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias sdel! veremos que se puede hacer


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2012)

Gente si tienen la posibilidad de meter una compu arriba del bicho se les simplifican muchas cosas (ej el video, pueden usar la cam de la pc o añadir camaras usb de $50 arg, es mil veces mas economico que una cam ip)... y tienen ventajas, ponen un modem 3G y tienen alcance practicamente ilimitado, pueden añadir un gps usb, etc. Para conexión lo mas facil es usar escritorio remoto de windows o VNC, etc...


----------



## Finskey (Dic 5, 2012)

Personalmente me gustaría  hacerlo con microcontroladores , programacion C, y listo! y con plaquitas similares a las que nuestro amigo compartió, ojo es personalmente para poder aprender mas!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2012)

Sea como sea se aprende  para hacerlo con la pc tambien. Tenes que desarrollar una interface usb o algo para manejar tus motores y demas... yo la verdad que ahora no lo hago por falta de tiempo, pero si necesitan una mano avisen.


----------



## Finskey (Dic 5, 2012)

Yo la verad usaria los HT12D/E Y rws-433 total tengo 200 metros para mi es demasiado luego para moverlo compraria pic's y transistores!  pero aqui lo manejariamos con un control remoto .. para la pc se puede hacer un programa con visual basic!


----------



## mono1969 (Dic 16, 2012)

Fijate en este link, creo que es lo que estas buscando, yo lo compre para mi hijo y realmente es un chiche, crea su propia red wifi con cualquier iphone, ipad o cualquier celular con sistema android, la aplicacion la descargas gratis de internet, el del link sale alrrededor de 90 dolares y tiene una camara de video, audio y vision nocturna, la version que yo compre es un poco mas nueva y lo que incorpora es el audio vidireccional, podes ajustar el tilt de la camara y tiene una funcion que memoriza la ruta que haces. Realmente una maquinita impresionante!!

Si tenes un poco de tiempo esperamos hasta despues de las fiestas y veo si le puedo dar una
miradita por dentro. 


http://www.brookstone.com/rover-remote-control-spy-tank-for-ipad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5-k4FLG9sg



Mirando los datos del chiche que te mostre antes, aca tenes la pagina de todo lo que tiene adentro y con lo que podes construir cualquier cosa.

http://www.ez-robot.com/Shop/

Es una compañia canadiense y me imagino que si los contactas como estudiante o a travez de la universidad podes conseguir tal vez algun demo.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 17, 2012)

Yo lo conocia pero no lo propuse como alternativa porque la idea es aprender a hacer algo... no comprarlo hecho. Ademas una vez que se tienen los conceptos se puede hacer algo de mayor tamaño y a gusto de cada uno


----------

